# Lizards > General Geckos >  Crested gecko bioactive cleaning

## Lucky01

How often do you guys clean like the branches Leaves and stuff in your CG vivarium, like you spot clean in the enclosure or  take it all off and rinse it in the sink(if that how often?)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

If you setup a real bioactive setup and by that I mean climbing structures with live plants you are not gonna remove anything to rinse it out, it tends to stay clean simply by the fact that you mist water daily, your main cleaning job will be the glass and the water and food dish which geckos tend to favor as a bathroom.

Imagine having to untangle the plant from the branches and having to replant them after cleaning? That's a one every 10 years thing.

----------

_wnateg_ (10-03-2019)

----------


## Lucky01

And another thing i have the 18x18x24  exoterra, is that too much for a sub adult?tnks

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> And another thing i have the 18x18x24 exoterra, is that too much for a sub adult?tnks


I usually move my animals in that size when they reach 30 grams until than I prefer to keep them in something smaller.

----------


## Aerries

Ive had all three of my CGs in bios, never had to clean anything except their dish and glass....I have males.... if that gives you any idea lol heres some older shots of their enclosures
 this is Cinder
And the next one is my oldest and biggest Draconis



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

